# wifi issues?



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

My wifi wont turn on. Just started doing this yesterday. It just sits here saying connecting. Tried on multiple routers. Any ideas?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

what are you running? Did you flash anything recently? i know in certain cases on certain phones flashing a kernel can break wi-fi... but in those cases it just borks out.


----------



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

Omfgb on DX. Haven't flashed anything recently


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hmmmm... I have no freaking clue. You could always try setting your router to g only, instead of mixed. I remember that working for some folks back in the early days of the x. I doubt it'll work, though. Sorry man. Hopefully someone else has an idea. I know razorloves is an exprt of all things x... maybe he could help you out.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

did you cycle your router/modem? Might not fix it but worth a shot


----------

